# Eiswolf 120 GPX Pro für 980Ti



## Scubaman (27. April 2017)

*Eiswolf 120 GPX Pro für 980Ti*

Hallo,

hat irgendwer schon Erfahrung mit dem Ding gesammelt?

Alphacool Eiswolf 120 GPX Pro Nvidia Geforce GTX TITAN X / GTX 980 Ti M01 - Black | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Habe so meine Zweifel, dass ein 120er Radiator die Wärme gescheit wegschafft (würde es vielleicht auf eine EVGA 980Ti SC+ schnallen) und dabei leise bleibt. Also falls jemand Erfahrungswerte hat, immer her damit!

Gruß
Scubaman


----------



## IICARUS (27. April 2017)

*AW: Eiswolf 120 GPX Pro für 980Ti*

Die Wärme wird der 120er schon schaffen, kommt nur ganz darauf an mit welchen Temperaturen und Drehzahlen der Lüfter.
Lässt sich aber mittels Schnellverschlüsse noch mit mehr Radiatorenfläche erweitern. Es kommt auf die Radiatorenfläche an wie gut die Temperaturen bei welcher Drehzahl werden.

EDIT ------------------------------------------------

Andere Alternative wäre das du dir ein Eisbäre 360 für die CPU kaufst, einen 240er Radiator extra dazu und nur den GPU-Kühler dazu nimmst.
Dann kühlst du mit 360+240 CPU und GPU. Vorausgesetzt bei dir passen auch diese Radiatoren rein. 2x 240er würden aber auch gehen, würde aber sich wiederum auf die Temperaturen bezogen auf die Drehzahl widerspiegeln.
Es kommt daher immer ganz darauf an was dir als Temperaturen und Lüfterdrehzahlen gut sind. Denn dies bezieht sich immer auf die verbaute Radiatorenfläche und der verbauten Lüfter. Mehr Lüfter müssen daher nicht lauter sein, da sie dann auch niedriger geregelt werden können.

In meinem Rechner habe ich eine Custom Wasserkühlung verbaut und mit nur 420+240 kann ich meine CPU und GPU bei guten Temperaturen und Drehzahlen kühlen.


----------



## Scubaman (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eiswolf 120 GPX Pro für 980Ti*

Einen 280er Eisbaer auf meinem i7 4790k habe ich schon. Mein Plan wäre, den Eiswolf in Kombination mit einem weiteren 280er zu betreiben und alles in Reihe zu schalten. Bei Bedarf vielleicht noch einen AGB dazu.

Aber meine Fragen sind nicht ganz beantwortet. Hat jemand die Pumpe im Einsatz? Die Eisbaer läuft mit 7V schön leise. Wie ist es da mit der Eiswolf?


----------



## Chukku (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eiswolf 120 GPX Pro für 980Ti*

Auch wenn es schon gesagt wurde:
Vergiss die 120er Variante sondern nimm den
Alphacool Eiswolf GPX Pro - Nvidia Geforce GTX TITAN X / GTX 980 Ti M01 - mit Backplate | Eiswolf | Alphacool | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
mit einem von denen Findologic Suche | Aquatuning Germany

Ich hatte eine Zeit lang eine EVGA 980Ti Hybrid mit einem 120er und die war entweder unglaublich laut (2000rpm Lüfter auf Vollast... dafür dann 47°) oder sehr heiss (60-65° bei akzeptabler Lüfterdrehzahl).
Ich hab den Hybridkühler dann abgenommen und alles durch einen Custom Loop ersetzt.. hätte das gleiche Ergebnis also mit einer Referenzkarte deutlich billiger haben können.

Mit der Pumpe der Eiswolf hab ich keine Erfahrung.. ich war aber der Meinung, dass es die gleiche ist wie bei der Eisbär.


----------



## McKing (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eiswolf 120 GPX Pro für 980Ti*

Muss sagen das der 120 meine RX Vega 64 locker bei 45 Grad hält und dabei nicht mal laut wird.


----------



## Teriodis (1. November 2017)

*AW: Eiswolf 120 GPX Pro für 980Ti*

Ich hab die eisbaer 360 und die eiswolf 120 auf einer 1070. Und i5 6600k

Beides starkt übertaktet. 

Und die pumpe von der eiswolf ist aus. (Wegen vibrations regeäusche) -
Und die von der eisbaet auf 3.5 volt.
Die lüfter sind eloops die mit 400rpm laufen.

Cpu und graks bei langen zocken 

Cpu bei 59 grad 
Gpu bei 56 grad

Extrem leise....


----------



## Venom89 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Eiswolf 120 GPX Pro für 980Ti*

Gut das die eisbaer laut Hersteller mit min 7V betrieben werden soll. Mal schauen wie lang sie das mitmacht 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------

